# Eclipse Stainless faucets



## Phat Cat

Has anyone ever heard of or used Eclipse Stainless faucets?


----------



## Redwood

Nope! Never heard of them...
No local distributor...

Website looks lame without any parts info, like any foo foo faucet website...

10 year warranty with 5 years on pull out hoses...

IMHO they are lame....

Good Luck with them...:laughing:


----------



## Phat Cat

Not for us. Someone asked me about them the other day. No one around here has heard of them.

Local distributor - no go. Not to mention I don't like warranties where everything has to be done in writing and if parts are no longer avail., they will substitute another faucet. Does not leave me feeling all warm and fuzzy.


----------



## gilbertjeffrey

had the misfortune of installing one yesterday. Instructions were in engrish, supply tubes were extremely hard to bend. I hope for the customers sake it lasts a while cause finding parts for it when it leaks will be just as much fun.


----------



## sheeptown44

I have put lots of them in, and if ya need a part you just replace the whole thing, they are high end junk . the braided stainless steel supplys that come with them are a disater waiting to happen. I have one sittin under my desk now makes a good foot stool.


----------



## Richard Hilliard

http://eclipsestainless.com/


----------



## Tommy plumber

gilbertjeffrey said:


> had the misfortune of installing one yesterday. Instructions were in engrish, supply tubes were extremely hard to bend. I hope for the customers sake it lasts a while cause finding parts for it when it leaks will be just as much fun.


 



Please post an intro in the introduction section. Tell us about yourself; how many years in the trade, certifications you have, areas you specialize in, etc.


----------



## U666A

gilbertjeffrey said:


> had the misfortune of installing one yesterday. Instructions were in engrish, supply tubes were extremely hard to bend. I hope for the customers sake it lasts a while cause finding parts for it when it leaks will be just as much fun.


Engrish... I hate it.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

Looks identical to the Delta Addison model I installed this week, with exception that the handle is at the right of the assembly.


There are so many companies out there that sell faucets, more than I've ever seen from back 25 years ago. 

Back then there were 10-15 solid brands and that's it. I'd say there's more than 100 if not 300 now.


----------



## gilbertjeffrey

tommy... info updated... and as to the installation orientation, I first installed it like the addison, until I realized that the h and c were wrong and looked at the pic on the box.


----------



## ckoch407

Youd think a stainless faucet would be like a diamond... Forever.


----------



## Tom316

Hi, I am the Midwest Representative for Eclipse Stainless. We appreciate any input on how we can improve the product. If I may respectfully respond to a couple of comments that have been made;
1. The instructions are diagrammatic if not perfect English and should be easily understood by anyone with a basic understanding of plumbing. 
2. The supply lines on the Eclipse faucets are high grade stainless and are not intended to be bent. They are also rigid and if over tightened can be damaged. The faucet comes with a small wrench to tighten the supply line connections. It may not look macho but will do the job and prevent over tightening the connection.
3. Eclipse has a number of local dealers just not the traditional plumbing supply houses which are being hurt and even destroyed by the online sales policies of the most faucets companies. How can retailers and distributors make money on faucets to support their staff and brick and mortar showrooms if the manufacturers sell direct to the consumer and undercut dealer prices. Eclipse does not sell on the internet. 
4. The Eclipse website is designed as a sales information portal and not a parts catalog. No there are not parts diagrams presently on the website. 
5. Eclipse stocks parts and ships from three locations; Illinois, California and North Carolina. We do not normally just ship the whole faucet although we have shipped whole faucets when the "problem" is not adequately described to us - plumber tells homeowner who tells dealer etc. If we cannot immediately diagnose problem we have sent the whole faucet to make sure the problem can be resolved quickly as a service to our end user and dealers. 
I would be happy to respond to questions or concerns regarding the Eclipse products. I can be reached at [email protected]. 
Thanks, Tom


----------



## Plumber patt

Intro?


----------



## timplmbr

looks like a cheap delta wanna be to me....


----------



## Tom316

Plumber patt said:


> Intro?


I posted one today. I am sorry I am knew and was not aware of the intro thread.


----------



## Tom316

timplmbr said:


> looks like a cheap delta wanna be to me....


Most faucets look good on the brochure or website. There are also a lot of similar designs, how many ways can you design a pull down faucets? 

If you will tell me where you are located I will let you know where you can see one and experience the difference. They are stainless steel and therefore lead free not just low lead something Delta does not offer to my knowledge.

I invite comments from plumbers who have installed the faucets so we can improve the product. It is different than most faucets but sometimes it takes different to be better. 

Tom

[email protected]


----------



## Tom316

*Internet sales*

How do plumbers make any money selling faucets when the consumer can buy almost any brand on the internet often cheaper than you can through traditional distribution channels? If the consumer finds it for half your price does that not make them think they are being overpriced for the entire project?


----------



## Plumberman

Tom316 said:


> How do plumbers make any money selling faucets when the consumer can buy almost any brand on the internet often cheaper than you can through traditional distribution channels? If the consumer finds it for half your price does that not make them think they are being overpriced for the entire project?


Well Tom, if you were a plumber you would know this....

The faucets that they see on in the Internet and big box stores are the same look and same brand name as what we get a sell from our vendors..... But and this is a big but.

The parts inside the faucets are plastic and are cheaply made, lowering the price and good luck finding replacement parts for them too... You get what you pay for.


----------



## Tom316

Plumberman said:


> Well Tom, if you were a plumber you would know this....
> 
> The faucets that they see on in the Internet and big box stores are the same look and same brand name as what we get a sell from our vendors..... But and this is a big but.
> 
> The parts inside the faucets are plastic and are cheaply made, lowering the price and good luck finding replacement parts for them too... You get what you pay for.


I understand that the look-a-like faucets sold at the big box stores are look-a-like knock offs of better quality faucets by the manufacturers themselves. I had a customer who was a Kohler dealer. She dropped the Kohler line when she discovered the one of the big box stores carried a faucet in the same box with the same cover picture but the faucet had a different number and was 3 pounds lighter. 

It seems to me the companies are destroying their own brands. If the customer has a problem with a brand name they buy at a big box you think they are going to tell their friends and neighbors the big box store is bad or the faucet manufacturer. 

Just my opinion but I would think selling a brand not sold on internet would be an advantage to you guys.


----------



## Plumberman

Tom316 said:


> I understand that the look-a-like faucets sold at the big box stores are look-a-like knock offs of better quality faucets by the manufacturers themselves. I had a customer who was a Kohler dealer. She dropped the Kohler line when she discovered the one of the big box stores carried a faucet in the same box with the same cover picture but the faucet had a different number and was 3 pounds lighter.
> 
> It seems to me the companies are destroying their own brands. If the customer has a problem with a brand name they buy at a big box you think they are going to tell their friends and neighbors the big box store is bad or the faucet manufacturer.
> 
> Just my opinion but I would think selling a brand not sold on internet would be an advantage to you guys.


I agree, they will call the manufacturer bad.... Then go and buy a different brand at blowes or home da pot with the same results.


----------



## Rgobell

I recently had a problem with my Eclipse facet. I contacted the local rep. He told me the parts were under warranty and sent a new part. Very impressed with the company.


----------



## Rgobell

I recently had a problem with my Eclipse facet. I contacted Tom. He told me the parts were under warranty and sent a new part. Very impressed with the company.


----------



## Flyout95

Rgobell said:


> I recently had a problem with my Eclipse facet. I contacted Tom. He told me the parts were under warranty and sent a new part. Very impressed with the company.


How long have you worked for them?


----------



## chonkie

Maybe he can tell us in the introduction that should be the next post of theirs.


----------



## Redwood

Rgobell, are they made in China or some other 3rd world nation?


----------



## Rgobell

Not sure wear they are manufactured. The rep was local and very responsive and helpful.


----------



## Tommy plumber

Rgobell said:


> Not sure wear they are manufactured. The rep was local and very responsive and helpful.

















Thanks for stopping by.....


----------



## Redwood

Rgobell said:


> The rep was local.


Where the @#$& is local?

It would really help if you did an introduction!

Are you a plumber?


----------



## [email protected]

*Thank you*

Rgobell, thank you for your comment. We try very hard to respond quickly to the few service issues we have. 

Eclipse has three warehouses, Arlington Heigths, Il, California and North Carolina. Like most faucets on the market they have parts from many countries; Chinese body, Spanish cartridge and German hose. 

I have done sales for ANO the Midwest rep for going on eight years. 

Unlike the other brand mentioned in this tread Eclipse is 100% lead free not just low lead to meet the standards. Eclipse faucets are solid stainless steel
not a stainless steel finish on a brass body. 

My name is Tom Robinson and I am based in Illinois. Our webpage is www.anosales.com. My email is [email protected].


----------



## moonapprentice

......waiting......😅


----------



## zwgiants

I was given Tom's name by my granite counter top contractor this past Wednesday. When I remodeled my kitchen 7 years ago my wife and I went out and bought a high end-expensive faucet (can't remember if it was Kohler, Delta, etc...). We handed the new faucet to our contractor and he insisted we try the Eclipse faucet instead...and we did. 

Very pleased the past 7 years. 

However, the handle started to stiffen in the last several months (we have very hard city well water) and Joe, our granite contractor, provided me with Tom's contact info. 

After leaving Tom a voice mail and text Tom called me back within 30 minutes!
I described my issue and he told me what part would resolve my issue as well as guiding me to his company's web site that had a 2 minute video showing how to replace the part/cartridge. This was after he walked me through the install himself.

Last night, Thursday, just as the football game was starting, I noticed a FedEx box on my front porch...he overnighted me the parts!!!

Included with the parts were very strait forward instructions as well as 2 tools to do the uninstall & new installation! I watched the video, reviewed the instructions and was done in a matter of maybe 10 minutes. Faucet is like new!

One of the best customer service experiences of any kind I have ever had!!!

My Eclipse faucet experience has been fantastic.

Thank you Tom!

Jim


----------



## SHEPLMBR70

Why is this continuing?


----------



## Debo22

zwgiants said:


> I was given Tom's name by my granite counter top contractor this past Wednesday. When I remodeled my kitchen 7 years ago my wife and I went out and bought a high end-expensive faucet (can't remember if it was Kohler, Delta, etc...). We handed the new faucet to our contractor and he insisted we try the Eclipse faucet instead...and we did.
> 
> Very pleased the past 7 years.
> 
> However, the handle started to stiffen in the last several months (we have very hard city well water) and Joe, our granite contractor, provided me with Tom's contact info.
> 
> After leaving Tom a voice mail and text Tom called me back within 30 minutes!
> I described my issue and he told me what part would resolve my issue as well as guiding me to his company's web site that had a 2 minute video showing how to replace the part/cartridge. This was after he walked me through the install himself.
> 
> Last night, Thursday, just as the football game was starting, I noticed a FedEx box on my front porch...he overnighted me the parts!!!
> 
> Included with the parts were very strait forward instructions as well as 2 tools to do the uninstall & new installation! I watched the video, reviewed the instructions and was done in a matter of maybe 10 minutes. Faucet is like new!
> 
> One of the best customer service experiences of any kind I have ever had!!!
> 
> My Eclipse faucet experience has been fantastic.
> 
> Thank you Tom!
> 
> Jim


That repair is going to fail and flood your house in the middle of the night. You should of called a professional to fix it properly. 
Sleep well and with one eye or ear open.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

this thread is almost as bad as amazon with all the fake 5 star reviews....


----------



## zwgiants

"the repair is going to fail?" seriously? one allen wrench nut, unscrew allen wrench nut, pop out the old cartridge, put in the new one, tighten allen wrench nut.

A professional plumber for that? 

I guess you call a professional electrician to replace a light bulb...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

zwgiants said:


> "the repair is going to fail?" seriously? one allen wrench nut, unscrew allen wrench nut, pop out the old cartridge, put in the new one, tighten allen wrench nut.
> 
> A professional plumber for that?
> 
> I guess you call a professional electrician to replace a light bulb...


and why are you even posting here???


----------

